# Nasty start to striper season '11



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

but thats the way i like it. had second thoughts about driving down to pax nas this morning but after looking at doppler radar i said why not? a little rain and wind higher than normal tides but the front was back by culpepper va and moving slow. got to pax and it wasnt bad a little windy but no rain. the water was pretty rough being driven by the winds and a strong incoming current so 6oz were called for, kinda slow for a while then a hit and pulled in a dink 20"er then 1/2 hour later andys crew started to catch some nice fish some 28 and larger and a 35" and i'm getting nothing. getting rough where i set up so moved to the other side of andys group and they were still getting all the bites checked my bait and put fresh bws on and i see my 10.00 yard sale rod get a hit, tap tap, go and reel it tight and said whoa this is a good fish. it started pulling drag and i'm putting the rod to it and finally got it to shore with a sore arm. thanks Doug for pulling it up for me. personal best from shore for me

always good fishing with Doug and nice meeting Axon and John hope you guys got keepers too.

checked in my rock at the bait box and got a citation for a 42.75" 27.8lb female that was post spawn. i'm glad of that, i dont like to kill big fish but only get one once a year.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

congrats..... VERY NICE..


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

nice!! way to go.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Nice fish Sam. When they're over 40" you've got bragging rights. Now you need to go for that magic 50" club












.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

WTG Sam!!! Thanks for messaging me asking if I wanted to join.... grrrrrrrr.....  LOL!

MYT


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

sweeet deal


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice Catch.


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice fish Sam!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

it took 50 years to get this one, maybe next week

sorry mym, i can stop in bowie and get you next weekend


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

nice fish. im surprised she was post spawn. i guess she's just been eatin well!


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Excellent. Heading out to try to get my keeper on Wed. I hope i am as blessed then as you were today. GREAT CATCH!!


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

Great job Sam caught a 30+ Striper yesterday.. that's how we do it


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

WOO HOO Great Job Sam !!! Way to go!! You should send in a picture to DNR


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks guys, my dad always said that a blind squrrel will find a nut sometimes, i got mine yesterday. went to spsp this morning and the gates were closed maybe because of the storms so i went to the navy marina on the severn, couple wp nibbles but no hits. very windy


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

WOW great catch, good star !!!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Very nice report great start for the kickoff


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

That's the one i have been feeding the last 7 years. You can thank me later : D 


Great start to the season and props to sticking it out in that nasty weather yesterday.


----------



## yakattacker (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey Sam,
Are you rocking an Okuma ABF there? Is that the 50 series? I'm torn between the 40 and the 65. I think the 65 is a little too big, I'll be using it off the kayak to free line live bait and love the bait feeder system similar to the clicker system on the casting reels. Can't beat the price on the Okumas. What are your thoughts?





surfnsam said:


> but thats the way i like it. had second thoughts about driving down to pax nas this morning but after looking at doppler radar i said why not? a little rain and wind higher than normal tides but the front was back by culpepper va and moving slow. got to pax and it wasnt bad a little windy but no rain. the water was pretty rough being driven by the winds and a strong incoming current so 6oz were called for, kinda slow for a while then a hit and pulled in a dink 20"er then 1/2 hour later andys crew started to catch some nice fish some 28 and larger and a 35" and i'm getting nothing. getting rough where i set up so moved to the other side of andys group and they were still getting all the bites checked my bait and put fresh bws on and i see my 10.00 yard sale rod get a hit, tap tap, go and reel it tight and said whoa this is a good fish. it started pulling drag and i'm putting the rod to it and finally got it to shore with a sore arm. thanks Doug for pulling it up for me. personal best from shore for me
> 
> always good fishing with Doug and nice meeting Axon and John hope you guys got keepers too.
> 
> checked in my rock at the bait box and got a citation for a 42.75" 27.8lb female that was post spawn. i'm glad of that, i dont like to kill big fish but only get one once a year.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Sam,

Awesome fish and good meeting you.....we stayed till noon, but only caught a ton of dinks


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

nice meeting you too. heading back sat 1 last time before i break out the kayak. i was getting discouraged by kitt and andy catching those nice fish 1obxnut said they did pretty good on sunday also.

i cant say enough about the okuma avenger abf, that 1 is a 5000, nice for that 10' rod and on the rods i use on my kayak. very smooth drag. ive been changing over to bait feeders and i wont go back to a regular spinner they are just so versatile ie; livelinning, trolling and the surf. the only thing i dont like is the handle. i wish they made an up grade to a more ergonomic one


----------



## yakattacker (Mar 19, 2011)

Great, I'll probably try to find one instore to check out. The specs online make me want to lean towards the 40 series, but I can't really tell how large the reel is unless I see it in person.

No interest in taking out the kayak Saturday? I'm going to be launching, probably from SPSP barring rough weather. I'll send out a post regarding my plans once I get a good read on the weather later in the week. Either way, maybe I'll see you when I launch/return.



surfnsam said:


> nice meeting you too. heading back sat 1 last time before i break out the kayak. i was getting discouraged by kitt and andy catching those nice fish 1obxnut said they did pretty good on sunday also.
> 
> i cant say enough about the okuma avenger abf, that 1 is a 5000, nice for that 10' rod and on the rods i use on my kayak. very smooth drag. ive been changing over to bait feeders and i wont go back to a regular spinner they are just so versatile ie; livelinning, trolling and the surf. the only thing i dont like is the handle. i wish they made an up grade to a more ergonomic one


----------



## justafluke (Apr 12, 2011)

Is PAX NAS the same as Point Look Out or is this closer to the acutal base?


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

WTG Sam...... think your arm is sore now... just wait till one of those girls gets attached to the long rod !!!!! ooooh yeah, hurts so good !!!!  

I've been chomping at the bit to get out and everytime I've had the chance lately the weather had other plans. One of the crew has 2 cows from Masseys in the last few days... 32 and 39...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice catch.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Congratulations on your magnificent fish!


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

WTG on the citation John, we did just as well on sunday. Here's the link to St.MaryCounty/Tackle box write up. http://www.co.saint-marys.md.us/docs/4-18-11FR.pdf


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

hmmm. chris so much for keeping the flounder on the DL. LOL thats a nice fish. kitts a lucky angler, i wish he would get some heavier lead though. i fileted her and gave a third to my wifes brother and sister. put a nice peice on the grill sunday, salt, pepper, old bay and olive oil cooked for 30 min. yum


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

I figured if they put it on the web, I'm linking it..

30 min? must be low heat! I'm partial to broiling my rock fillets with herbs and garlic on steamed rice..okay now I'm hungry..


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

cducer going to oc for memorial weekend my wife will be in conferences thur. and fri. so ill definitely get out and and try the long rod and some of my bizarre flies. i'll give you a call.

yakattacker going to take the yak to wachapreague on the 29th to get a weeked of flounder fishing. spring is hard to judge, the weekends ive been fishing except for a couple are way too windy for me, but thats changing may is around the corner

justafluke, pax nas is the base. we were fishing on hog point where the bay meets the patuxant river on the base. the military owns a good deal of the chesapeake coast, i wish they would open more for fishing.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

LOL, those filet's were over 2" thick, got some good grill marks then went indirect to finish. didnt want to dry it out. bill sent me a PM with the link last nite, i said so much for keepin it secret. PLO will be overrun this weekend


----------

